# Poll:  How good is ACWW?



## Jeremy (Mar 21, 2006)

This poll is to compare how well done people think ACWW was relating to wether or not you had AC for the GCN.

Note:  "I haven't played AC(GCN)" means you haven't played it a lot, so if you played it a few times it doesn't count.


----------



## SL92 (Mar 21, 2006)

Nice HTML-ing Storm     

Oh, I haven't played GCN AC. You know that, Storm. AND you know AC:WW owns.


----------



## Jeremy (Mar 21, 2006)

[quote="Shadow_] Nice HTML-ing Storm     

Oh, I haven't played GCN AC. You know that, Storm. AND you know AC:WW owns. [/quote]
Heh... I didn't know BBCode doesn't work in polls.  It's fixed now     

By the way, I actually got this idea from when you said you didnt have AC(GCN).  heh.


----------



## SL92 (Mar 21, 2006)

I knew it!    			 It kind of made sense you posting this, you know, in this form and everything    			 Anyway, I voted Numero One.

 I just realized I'm a rock. And never said Post Quality: This is my mission for a while.


----------



## ƒish (Mar 21, 2006)

i've palyed both, i really was expecting more from Wild World though... it got totally overhyped...

i think it sort of sucks that they degraded the music in this version, we never thought music ment so much in a game... but it does.


----------



## Jeremy (Mar 21, 2006)

I also voted for "I HAVE played AC(GCN): I think it is a good game, but I was expecting more."  I think it was a little too similar to AC(GCN).  Of course, it's only a handheld game and it's amazing how much information was jammed into the little card.


----------



## FreddieMercury9-1 (Mar 22, 2006)

> I HAVE played AC(GCN): I think ACWW was poorly done.


My feelings exactly.


----------



## Micah (Mar 22, 2006)

When Storm says "I have played AC(GCN) and I think _it_ is very well done" which game does _it_ stand for?


----------



## Jeremy (Mar 22, 2006)

Koehler said:
			
		

> When Storm says "I have played AC(GCN) and I think _it_ is very well done" which game does _it_ stand for?


 ACWW


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 22, 2006)

FreddieMercury91 said:
			
		

> > I HAVE played AC(GCN): I think ACWW was poorly done.
> 
> 
> My feelings exactly.


I agree... "poorly done" is an understatement.  The game was abysmal compared to AC GCN!  The music is horrible in AC:WW, it lags a lot, the multiplayer is a disgrace... I mean, I'm not wasting ten whole minutes waiting for my dude to get to another town. :\

I enjoy Mario Kart, which has MUCH faster loading times and little lag compared to AC:WW, and Metroid Prime Hunters, which also has faster loading times and no lag at all, more than AC:WW.  By far. :|


----------



## MGMT (Mar 24, 2006)

I have played ac(GCN), but i was expecting alot more on ac:ww


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Mar 24, 2006)

I voted for the top option, but it comes in between that and "expecting more."
It was fun, but they couldve done more to make it better.


----------



## Mclarenf1905 (Mar 29, 2006)

I've never played Animal Crossing (GCN) and I love Wild Worlds.I'm thinking of buying AC(GCN) next timeI go to the store


----------



## AnimalManiac (Apr 15, 2006)

AC (GCN) was good but I was expecting more; same with AC:WW, Its better but still missing that certain something ... maybe the revolution version will finally satisfy us    
^_^


----------



## Copper (Apr 18, 2006)

I have also play Animal Crossing for the Gamecube and yes ACWW is good by I was expecting more as far as holidays is concerned and more villagers. Btw I haven't really played the gcn version for very long just got it Christmas then acww on my birthday two days after christmas.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 23, 2006)

I thought it was a good game, but I expected more. :yes:


----------

